# طلب لكلمة السر لبرنامج cmms



## الهمام اليماني (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعضاء:
أرجو ممن عنده كلمة السر لبرنامج cmms المعمول على Access تزويدي بها ، حيث أن الرنامج عندي مضغوط على الصيغة zip ، ولكم الشكر


----------



## الهمام اليماني (25 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو الرد ولو بـــ لا


----------



## ابراهيم 1980 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلمة المرور في Cmms*

كلمة المرور Admin

اسم الدخول Admin



لو عاوز اي حاجة في البرنامج 
يسعدني


----------



## الهمام اليماني (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*أشكرك*

شكرا أخي إبراهيم ... بس عندي ملف مضغوط Zip فيه ملفات البرنامج نزلته من النت وعند فك الضغط يطالبني بكلمة المرور ،،، 

وعموما أشكرك على الرد


----------



## zizo_88 (28 أغسطس 2012)

i need this [program and also i need anybody to teach me how to use it


----------

